# House with land wanted!!  Near Malmesnbury



## honeybee123 (15 July 2016)

Hi all

I'm after a minimum of 10 acres, ideally with equestrian facilities already, but with the potential to add if not.  House size and type unimportant (but some form of house necessary!)

Ideally looking within a 10 mile ish radius of Malmesbury.

Needs to have good hacking too 

Doesn't seem an impossible wish list, but is proving difficult to find!!

Good budget available

Any suggestions welcome!!


----------



## ihatework (15 July 2016)

Nice place in Westonbirt - opposite the little slip road to the pub. Good land and stabling, much dryer than S/E of Malmesbury, school. A premium on it because house is quite big and location but has been on the market a while


----------

